# Rope bags



## Groundman One (May 9, 2009)

Colour me stupid, but do rope bags "work"? Meaning, can you just coil a rope into it and it feeds without tangling?

I have a 160" of 5/8 pull line and I don't always treasure rolling it up. I'm going to replace it with 160' of 3/4 and *I know* I'm not going to want to role that up. 

Tangle or tangle free; what say thee?


----------



## Dadatwins (May 9, 2009)

I have several and use them to protect the ropes while in the tool box. As for 'flaking' the rope into a bag and getting it to deploy smoothly I am also a skeptic. I think it is faster to just roll it up. Rolling a rope correctly and getting it to unroll clean is a talent that takes a while to learn. Nothing worse than trying to unravel a 150' tangled up mess of rope. For the heavy bull lines to roll them I will set the coils on something, like a fence post or stick a post in one of the pickup truck bed rails.


----------



## Brush Hog (May 9, 2009)

I have one for climbing line and one for bull rope and I have no trouble with tangling. Makes it easy to transport and keeps the nice and clean. I just feed it into the bag and let it lay as it falls. Comes out the same way it goes in.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (May 9, 2009)

I use them. I just make like 10 or so loops in my hand and stuff it in. Works great keeps the rope clean. Keeps ropes organized and untangled. I'd get one. I have the tall green ones for ropes bigger than 1/2" and red short ones for 1/2" ropes. I bought them from sherrill tree.... Mike


----------



## asthesun (May 9, 2009)

rope bags are awesome. there is no comparison. when you roll a rope, every time you put another loop, you twist it one more time. if you flake the rope into a bag, there is no twist. when you roll a rope and deploy it, you have to reroll the entire thing when you are done. this is not the case with rope bags as you can just reflake whatever you didnt use back into the bag. this is handy if you have 200' ropes and you're using it in a 30' tree. another thihng, like dude said up there^^, rolling rope so that it will properly is a skill that takes time to learn right. any inexperianced guy can flake rope properly with just a couple minutes of experience. the more expensive bags are stiffer and will stay open easier, making for easier flaking.


----------



## Adkpk (May 9, 2009)

I have never had a tangle when deploying rope from a bag and have always had tangles deploying rope after it was rolled up. Frankly I am surprised at the answers so far. I thought that "flaking" was a given in the tree worked world. 

My duffel bag recently became too shoddy for use. Just so happened Sherrill was coming out with a new line of rope bags and offering 20%. I got the a grande mother of a bag. It looks made well enough to last for the rest of my climbing days, end of story. It holds all my stuff and I got the backpack setup which hasn't come yet (backorder) so I can't say how that will work. 

I really don't see how rolling a rope is quicker that stuffing it a bag. No way.


----------



## smokinj (May 9, 2009)

dadatwins said:


> i have several and use them to protect the ropes while in the tool box. As for 'flaking' the rope into a bag and getting it to deploy smoothly i am also a skeptic. I think it is faster to just roll it up. Rolling a rope correctly and getting it to unroll clean is a talent that takes a while to learn. Nothing worse than trying to unravel a 150' tangled up mess of rope. For the heavy bull lines to roll them i will set the coils on something, like a fence post or stick a post in one of the pickup truck bed rails.


+1


----------



## tomtrees58 (May 9, 2009)

yes there good we have them for all the ropes a 20' cargo container full the most important thing is they stay clean no mud ect we put the size on the out side of the bags tom trees


----------



## highasatree (May 9, 2009)

I use a smaller sized plastic garbage can. Coiling up a 150 foot rope hurts my elbow too much and I cant hold on to the entire rope while coiling to long. I then tie the end of the rope to the outside handle. The pail can hold 2 or 3 ropes easy.. This method works good for me.


----------



## Groundman One (May 9, 2009)

Dadatwins said:


> I have several and use them to protect the ropes while in the tool box. As for 'flaking' the rope into a bag and getting it to deploy smoothly I am also a skeptic. I think it is faster to just roll it up. Rolling a rope correctly and getting it to unroll clean is a talent that takes a while to learn. Nothing worse than trying to unravel a 150' tangled up mess of rope.



Yeah, I think I'm with you there. 

I trust the ropes I roll myself to feed properly, but once a "flaked" rope _(is that what it's called?)_ is loose in a bag and thumping around, I can't see how you could be sure it's not going to tie itself up like a bondage queen.

For protection, though, it seems like a good idea. A new 3/4" rope will cost me $200+ and I would like to keep it as long as possible.


----------



## masiman (May 9, 2009)

Bags are no brainers, you can't get it wrong as long as you feed it straight into the bag and not by gathering a bunch in your hand and stuffing it in. Even then most times it will be okay. My rule is that if I touch every inch of the rope putting it in, it will not tangle on the way out. The only other way I have found that can tangle the rope is if it is dumped out of the bag in one lump. Treat them like a queue (first in - last out, last out -first in) and you can't go wrong.

Weaver has a nice bag that is wire wound like some of those lawn leaf bags. This holds the bag upright the best of all of them. However, I don't think the Weaver fabric is as heavy duty as some of the others. It has held up okay but has a few holes in it, while my others are going strong. I'd buy the Weaver again, I just wish it were heavier fabric and came in different colors.


----------



## StihlRockin' (May 9, 2009)

I coiled rope for years. First my way, then someone taught me how to "correctly" coil a rope. Now at the time I wasn't familiar with rope bags, but I came up with the idea to put them into larger plastic tubs. That worked good, until I came up with just putting one into a 5 gallon bucket.

"Flaking" is a new term for me, but sounds like just what I do. I get a bucket, feed the one side of the rope I want to go down first. I don't do anything but start to shove... or let it go the way it wants as I feed it into the bucket. After a while it starts to have a pattern all it's own. When I'm done, I make sure the terminal end(sounds more technical to call it the "terminal" end. LOL!) is laying on top so I can grab first.

When the rope is needed, carry the bucket over to the bottom of the tree and either let it sit there and uncoil as the climber ascends or turn the bucket sideways and remove it that way.

The other thing you can do is start putting the side of the rope you want to work with, like the snap end, and put that into the bucket first. Then all you have to do is go at the bottom of the tree and tip the bucket upside down and the snap will be right on top.

One draw back with the bucket is moisture. If the rope picks up moisture, it can't evaporate in the bucket. You'll have to leave the lid off for it to dry.

I can't recall the rope ever tangling up if there's no debris on it as I ascend the tree. Good groundies always keep an eye on the rope. What I like about the bucket is that it keeps the rope dry, easy to maintain and virtually weather proof. There's also the barrier it creates to protect from sharp objects, gas, oil and your pocket book. LOL! 5-gallon buckets with lids are anywhere from free to $5. Can't beat that.

I'll have to admit though, those rope bags look "cool" with all the colors, fancy emblems, pockets and carabiner holders, etc.






*StihlRockin'*


----------



## MonkeyMan_812 (May 9, 2009)

They are great!!!


----------



## jburlingham (May 9, 2009)

Groundman One said:


> Colour me stupid, but do rope bags "work"? Meaning, can you just coil a rope into it and it feeds without tangling?
> 
> I have a 160" of 5/8 pull line and I don't always treasure rolling it up. I'm going to replace it with 160' of 3/4 and *I know* I'm not going to want to role that up.
> 
> Tangle or tangle free; what say thee?



My expierience with rope bags is limited to rope rescue calls and classes with the fire department. The bags seem to have a number of benefits; first they protect the rope during storage, they make it easy to pack and deploy the rope as you literaly only need to stuff it into the bag, finaly when your stuffing, it let's you do a quick hands on inspection to find bad, or worn spots in the rope. I have never had a tangle from a rope bag.


----------



## treevet (May 9, 2009)

StihlRockin' said:


> One draw back with the bucket is moisture. If the rope picks up moisture, it can't evaporate in the bucket. You'll have to leave the lid off for it to dry.



I use heavy plastic milk crates and they air out nicely. Heavy ones are hard to find. Use the double wide ones for bull rope and the half or normal size for half inch. Also use the double wide to carry spikes, saddle, climb line, handsaw, mini porty and micro bull rope (1/4 inch) and pully and loops (in one container). May sound crazy but I keep a golf bag carrying strap on both ends of the double climbing gear crate. I keep all kinds of stuff in them like attachment lanyards, pullies, porties, etc. etc. 

Works great for me for storage and carrying and flaking and if you are lowering, you can move the bulk around easily if needed that is not being used.

I have bought many rope bags and strapped big Sherrill gear bags and they don't get used because I hate not being able to see what was put away or what is in them easily.


----------



## squad143 (May 9, 2009)

There is no other way to store rope (imo). From tree work to high angle rescue, it is definitely the way to go.

My climbing bag sometimes gets a little abused when bombing chunks down. I just make sure its not one of the expensive bags.


----------



## Groundman One (May 9, 2009)

treevet said:


> I use heavy plastic milk crates and they air out nicely.



You know, I can see the logistical merit in that, but I just can't get past the look of them. I pulled up to a job that was being done by a guy I know - I just wanted to say hi and see the work he was doing - and he had about ten milk crates full of ropes and gear on the customer's lawn. It struck me as looking... less than professional.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not making any comments about you or the quality of your work; just saying I have my own esthetic issues with milk crates.


----------



## canopyboy (May 9, 2009)

I've been using rope bags from the start. The only thing that's ever come close to tangling is a throwline, but even that just took a tug to undo. I've thought about switching to buckets instead of bags though as the bags I have aren't stiff enough to stay open well when stuffing and buckets are cheaper than new bags. Milk crates would work the same way I guess. 200' of 3/4 bull rope is going to need a small trash can though, but it will be incredibly fast compared to coiling!


----------



## treevet (May 9, 2009)

Groundman One said:


> You know, I can see the logistical merit in that, but I just can't get past the look of them. I pulled up to a job that was being done by a guy I know - I just wanted to say hi and see the work he was doing - and he had about ten milk crates full of ropes and gear on the customer's lawn. It struck me as looking... less than professional.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm not making any comments about you or the quality of your work; just saying I have my own esthetic issues with milk crates.



The "logistical merit" (lol) far outweighs the perceived aesthetic and unprofessional issues, I assure you.





The bottoms don't soak up water (they can be covered in rain) and they don't cave in when flaking like bags do. Again, they have served me for decades. You can stack em in the storage area. Big ones will easily handle 150 feet of 3/4.

Pls. excuse couch on truck, my kid came home from college last night.


----------



## MonkeyMan_812 (May 9, 2009)

That sure is a nice truck you got there tree vet.


----------



## treevet (May 9, 2009)

MonkeyMan_812 said:


> That sure is a nice truck you got there tree vet.



Thanks MonkeyMan. Got a great buy on it.


----------



## John464 (May 9, 2009)

Id like to find something that carries 5-6 ropes, doesnt take up much more space than the ropes themselves and holds up to being thrown in the truck. Havent found anything yet. We use a plastic chest from home depot, but doesnt last too long. Starts getting cracks and needs to be replaced often.


----------



## Bermie (May 9, 2009)

Brush Hog said:


> I have one for climbing line and one for bull rope and I have no trouble with tangling. Makes it easy to transport and keeps the nice and clean. I just feed it into the bag and let it lay as it falls. Comes out the same way it goes in.



What he said ^^ lay it in as it comes and it will not tangle coming out. I take mine to the bottom of the tree, and it stays there, with the rope feeding out as I need it, If I don't use all the rope then it stays in the bag and doesn't get mucky.

If you are going to coil (correct term, not roll) a rope, you have to get that little twist into it as you take each loop, otherwise it will turn into a bunch of 'figure 8' loops and then it WILL tangle.
Flaking generally means you are creating a coiled rope, but doing it on the ground as opposed to holding it while you coil it, works for the bigger longer ones that are too bulky or heavy, still have to give it that wee twist.

Anyway before you ever coil or stuff or flake a new rope, get it all stretched out and work the twists out that were put in when it was wound onto the drum! Then pack it away however you like!


----------



## asthesun (May 9, 2009)

i started with a milk crate, very nice for flaking into. i kept crushing them though, like once a month. i got a metal one eventually, they are hard to find, but i eventually crushed that one too. i got sherill's cheap red rope bag ands it worked well for a long time, taking many hits from logs and branches. finally a log hit it just right, closing the top of it and creating a pocket of air. the thing burst out the seam like a balloon. its still in service though, after a little sewing


----------



## Greenstar (May 9, 2009)

Dadatwins said:


> I have several and use them to protect the ropes while in the tool box. As for 'flaking' the rope into a bag and getting it to deploy smoothly I am also a skeptic. I think it is faster to just roll it up. Rolling a rope correctly and getting it to unroll clean is a talent that takes a while to learn. Nothing worse than trying to unravel a 150' tangled up mess of rope. For the heavy bull lines to roll them I will set the coils on something, like a fence post or stick a post in one of the pickup truck bed rails.




Dadatwins! Where did you get that "Climber's Creed" saying? I like it. where did you find that quote? Thanks


----------



## Dadatwins (May 9, 2009)

Greenstar said:


> Dadatwins! Where did you get that "Climber's Creed" saying? I like it. where did you find that quote? Thanks



First read it when I was a kid hanging in the tool room at the place my father and later on I worked. A google search of it say it comes from Mother Theresa, have seen many variations for many different professions. 

http://des.emory.edu/mfp/impossibleG.html


----------



## TreeBot (May 9, 2009)

Adkpk said:


> I have never had a tangle when deploying rope from a bag and have always had tangles deploying rope after it was rolled up. Frankly I am surprised at the answers so far. I thought that "flaking" was a given in the tree worked world.



Me too. I use a rope tarp from sherrill for my short climbing line that I use 98% of the time, and bags for everything else. The 180' of 3/4" takes up a pretty good sized duffel.


----------



## Slvrmple72 (May 9, 2009)

*18 Gallon Rubbermaid Roughneck Tub*

The 18 gallon Rubbermaid Roughnecks are perfect! Tan one for climbing rope, climbing gear, and throwline. 2 Blue ones for rigging rope, portawrap, blocks, and slings. Locking lids and they nest together. Slam all three on top of eachother heaviest first on to the hand truck and roll them to the jobsite. I have beat mine up plenty bombing limbs onto them. Customers always comment about them. "Hey, that's a good idea, I love those for storing tools, christmas ornaments, etc." I flake my line into them and pay it out under the tree as I climb. Nothing tangles up, lids keep out rain, and ropes are protected from UV when stored. They go on sale for about 12 bucks. Fill'em with ice and they make a great instant cooler!

I got the idea when looking at the GRCS picture in the Wesspur catalog a few years ago. The tree company Redwoods to Roses was photographed using the GRCS and in the picture in the background you could see the roughneck tub paying out the line going through the GRCS.


----------



## Greenstar (May 9, 2009)

KISS.
I just coil like it has always been done. Its easy and quick, and always uncoils problem free when done and set down under the tree right.
Nowadays guys have problems listening though, and its impossible to teach someone something once without having to explain it a million times because dudes dont know how to think for themselves.. they were probably brought up watching too much tv or something.
Anyway, I can see how rope bags could be good for newbies who cant coil and tie a rope if their life depended on it, becasue its a no-brainer.

I've been looking into a rope bag just for curiosity sake, but coliling is way easy! And I dont have problems with dirty ropes, or UV, rain protection for some reason!!


----------



## TreeClimber57 (May 9, 2009)

Dadatwins said:


> Nothing worse than trying to unravel a 150' tangled up mess of rope.



Hmmm.. just did that yesterday. Weird though, nobody was responsible for the mess.


----------



## Greenstar (May 9, 2009)

TreeClimber57 said:


> Hmmm.. just did that yesterday. Weird though, nobody was responsible for the mess.



Hahahahahah.... I love that! Thats when I just start talking mad #### and dudes think I'm just crazy...so whoever did do it, doesnt dare do again


----------



## teamtree (May 9, 2009)

I love rope bags. I have about 6 ropes with a bag and about 6 without bags. I never have problems with the bags. Plus the bags keep everything nice and neat, clean and easy to transport.


----------



## teamtree (May 9, 2009)

five gallon buckets, tubs, crates all work great too but if there is a chance of rain, I would not recommend the tubs or buckets. 

I keep telling myself I would like to use a big tub at the base of the tree for the rigging rope. To keep it clean and nice and neat and out of the way.


----------



## Dadatwins (May 9, 2009)

TreeClimber57 said:


> Weird though, nobody was responsible for the mess.


Sounds like what my kids told me after I found the almost new 1/2 gallon of melted ice cream oozing down the cabinets onto the kitchen floor that had been left out all night.


----------



## treevet (May 9, 2009)

Slvrmple72 said:


> The 18 gallon Rubbermaid Roughnecks are perfect! Tan one for climbing rope, climbing gear, and throwline.



Is that a small garbage can or a cooler or what? How bout a pict or 2?


----------



## Ghillie (May 9, 2009)

treevet said:


> Is that a small garbage can or a cooler or what? How bout a pict or 2?


----------



## treevet (May 9, 2009)

thanks


----------



## Slvrmple72 (May 9, 2009)

treevet, got you thinking didn't it! One 18 gallon tub, bought on sale at Target will hold 150' 9/16ths Samson Stablebraid, 150' Samson Velocity, 150' Samson Arbormaster, and climbing helmet/splittails/throwline pouch/biners! When you check them out at the store make sure to get a lid that clips on tight! They get loose when they are hot and will blow out of the back of that nice shiny red truck of yours! Still in love?

Fun. 150' 1/2" Samson Stablebraid daisy chained and loaded in the washing machine on delicate with Woolite getting all tangled up! Comes out nice and clean though! Stupid mud, stupid [email protected]*!

Coolest thing was being shown how to coil rope and use some of the loops as shoulder straps to hike with it for recreational climbing on the big old Oak tree deep in the woods...all alone... with a cute girl!


----------



## squad143 (May 9, 2009)

Slvrmple72 said:


> Coolest thing was being shown how to coil rope and use some of the loops as shoulder straps to hike with it for recreational climbing on the big old Oak tree deep in the woods...all alone... with a cute girl!



I think I've seen that video.


----------



## Slvrmple72 (May 9, 2009)

The one where she gets tied up to the tree?:jawdrop:






















































That's not the one! She tied me to the tree!


















Then left me!


----------



## tree md (May 10, 2009)

Groundman One said:


> Colour me stupid, but do rope bags "work"? Meaning, can you just coil a rope into it and it feeds without tangling?
> 
> I have a 160" of 5/8 pull line and I don't always treasure rolling it up. I'm going to replace it with 160' of 3/4 and *I know* I'm not going to want to role that up.
> 
> Tangle or tangle free; what say thee?



Haven't read the entire thread so forgive me if I'm repeating.

I've got the sherrill green bag for my bull rope and the Red bag for my climbing line. I use Army duffels for my other ropes. Works awesome. No problem with tangles and your ropes don't get twist in them. My ropes last so much longer since going to rope bags. I actually started out with tarps and they work pretty good as well. Still keep my saddles and climbing gear in a tarp. Fact, If you keep your gear from contacting the ground less grit gets in them and they have longer life. 

Case in point: I was doing a removal today and a couple of showers blew in. This was a muddy yard with dog tracks run into it. I came down out of the tree to take lunch when a heavy shower hit and just snuggled my rope bag right up next to the tree, leaving my rope in the tree. If I hadn't had the bag my climbing rope would have been wet and covered in mud from splash back. By the time I got back into the tree the wind had blown my exposed rope dry and the rope in the bag remained dry. 

Another good thing is if you are in a hurry and want to just get a good old fashioned wrap around a tree it makes it much quicker and easier for the groundie to just pick up the whole bag of rope and walk around the tree as opposed to having to collect up a disheveled coil of rope and try to do it. Same goes for deploying the rope to get a pull; no having to gather up loose coils and you only deploy what you need. Best thing since sliced bread in my book!

Plus, with the sherrill bags you can set on a stump, stretch the loops over you knees and flake the rope into the bag quicker than you coulld ever coil it. I have never had a problem with the rope getting tangled in the bag. Maybe a time or two after I have come down while working and the rope coils on the ground and gets tangled up in brush but never while in the bag.


----------



## tree md (May 10, 2009)

StihlRockin' said:


> I coiled rope for years. First my way, then someone taught me how to "correctly" coil a rope. Now at the time I wasn't familiar with rope bags, but I came up with the idea to put them into larger plastic tubs. That worked good, until I came up with just putting one into a 5 gallon bucket.
> 
> "Flaking" is a new term for me, but sounds like just what I do. I get a bucket, feed the one side of the rope I want to go down first. I don't do anything but start to shove... or let it go the way it wants as I feed it into the bucket. After a while it starts to have a pattern all it's own. When I'm done, I make sure the terminal end(sounds more technical to call it the "terminal" end. LOL!) is laying on top so I can grab first.
> 
> ...



Same with rope bags. If the rope gets wet you need to hang it out to dry just like you would maintain a rope in any situation. If it sits wet in the rope bag it will mildew.


----------



## tree md (May 10, 2009)

My typical kit when doing a job. Groundie took this pic. He's a gear head like me.


----------



## beastmaster (May 10, 2009)

I've been using rope bags for 20 odd years and have interduced them to different companys I have worked for over the years. Sailors have been using rope bags to store rope on ships for maybe a thousand years(give or take). Your climbing line is a lot less likely to get tangled with branches if its in a bag under the tree as you limb it. I have often used a rope bag for putting in a tipping line on tall conifers by free climbing, pulling up the bag, tying the tipping line in and tossing the bag out throu the branches. I have a canvas shop that make me my rope bags out of heavy canvas for 30.00. Go rope bags!


----------



## Groundman One (May 10, 2009)

treevet said:


> The "logistical merit" (lol) far outweighs the perceived aesthetic and unprofessional issues, I assure you.



I yield to your expertise and arboreal insight. 

_Also because it just occured to me that we use an old rectangular Coke "milk crate" that fits a gas container and gallon of oil perfectly. Cough..._

Oh, as as for rope bags, I'm sold. Thanks to all for the feedback.


----------



## treevet (May 10, 2009)

tree md said:


> Same with rope bags. If the rope gets wet you need to hang it out to dry just like you would maintain a rope in any situation. If it sits wet in the rope bag it will mildew.



Or flake it into a crate.....holes in the bottom and all four sides and top is open and no contact with the ground.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (May 10, 2009)

Groundman One said:


> Oh, as as for rope bags, I'm sold. Thanks to all for the feedback.



You will love em  Especially if you like things in small, neat packages.


----------



## treevet (May 10, 2009)

Groundman One said:


> I yield to your expertise and arboreal insight.
> 
> _Also because it just occured to me that we use an old rectangular Coke "milk crate" that fits a gas container and gallon of oil perfectly. Cough..._
> 
> Oh, as as for rope bags, I'm sold. Thanks to all for the feedback.



We keep the gal of bar oil and no spill gas can and screnches and 3 wedges and a hand sledge in one like you too. It is known as the "gas crate" as in "where is the damn gas crate? What truck was it on yesterday?..."


----------



## Groundman One (May 10, 2009)

TreeClimber57 said:


> You will love em  Especially if you like things in small, neat packages.



I do. I'm pretty disorganized by nature, but on the job I like to know where every-single-little-thing is. I get pretty anal retentive about the tools. What's a groundman for, eh?

_(What a groundman is for is to to make sure the climber doesn't forget to screw his head on before to starts up the tree. Ha!)_


----------



## treevet (May 10, 2009)

I don't think these have been brought up yet. Along with a few rope bags, these go in and out of favor in my head from time to time. Mainly meant for not just lines but gear, one would coil the line then put it in these for storage.

Again, I don't like not seeing what is in there under stuff so I don't leave a pulley or beaner, etc on the job. But they do have their merits including a little built in roof to cover them in a downpour.


----------



## Groundman One (May 10, 2009)

Nice bags. Pretty fancy.

This is an action shot of my beloved Kuny's toolbag. *I love that bag!*

_(And pay no attention to the gas container by the fire. Since I cannot offer a sentient reason why it was that close, I will submit that it is in fact an illusion and should be disregarded.)_


----------



## ozzy42 (May 10, 2009)

I have always just coiled op my ropes in the past,but you guys have got me thinking of trying a bag or maybe the rubbermaid thing.
When I used to haul concrete culvert pipe,our trucks were equipped with shallow[3in] open chain boxes on the cat walk where we could drag the long chains that had to go over the top of the load,front to back,then we would pull them back over the load into the boxes ,and just hang the chain hook on the edge when we got to the end.Never got tangled.
I'm guessing a rope is the same as far as ,if you don't disturb the ends ,,,,it can;t get tangled.
I'm due for e new climbing line.Think I may try a bag,or tub out.


----------



## Mitchell (May 10, 2009)

*flaming illusion*



Groundman One said:


> Nice bags. Pretty fancy.
> 
> This is an action shot of my beloved Kuny's toolbag. *I love that bag!*
> 
> _(And pay no attention to the gas container by the fire. Since I cannot offer a sentient reason why it was that close, I will submit that it is in fact an illusion and should be disregarded.)_



HA ha. I pulled that illusion a couple weeks ago and the damn 5 gallon jug cought on fire. The fire must have poped an ember into the open mouth; murphy's law. Flames were shooting from the can, fourtantly I only lost my arm hair when I screwed the lid back on and snuffed it. For a second I thought I was going to have a situation. 

Rope bags work better then anything I have tried. 

If I have to coil a rope, the rope coils will not have a twist if the coils are alternated with left and right loops. Hard to describe what I mean but if you have someone show you it is easy to do and the rope will not have a twist. If I am hanging a rope on my saddle I will short coil it so it does not catch my heals. The odd tree that does not have a suitiable branch to a 100' to big shot are to big to flip. You have to spiral spur up them meaning you can't have a rope dangling and need to bring the rope with you.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (May 10, 2009)

Groundman One said:


> _(And pay no attention to the gas container by the fire. _


_

Ah.. your fire starter still left at the scene. _


----------



## Adkpk (May 12, 2009)

Well Sherrill completed my order. I got the back ordered straps to carry the rope bag as a backpack yesterday. I was very pleased to find the bag fits very well on my back with the straps.


----------



## treevet (May 12, 2009)

watcha wanna put it on yer back fer.?


----------



## Adkpk (May 12, 2009)

treevet said:


> watcha wanna put it on yer back fer.?



I often climb trees back in the woods. Not to mention the times the bag followed me home not to be left in the car therefore needing to climb three flights. The duffel bag was fine on the shoulder but Sherrill was offering the straps for $20 so it made sense to me. 

What you mean you guys don't go hiking on weekends with your gear. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## tree md (May 12, 2009)

Adkpk said:


> I often climb trees back in the woods. Not to mention the times the bag followed me home not to be left in the car therefore needing to climb three flights. The duffel bag was fine on the shoulder but Sherrill was offering the straps for $20 so it made sense to me.
> 
> What you mean you guys don't go hiking on weekends with your gear. :greenchainsaw:



Not unless there is some money involved... Otherwise, I'm hiking with a six pack and my fishing pole.


----------



## treevet (May 12, 2009)

me too, ....no pay...no climb $puts all the fun IN it.


----------



## ozzy42 (May 13, 2009)

tree md said:


> Not unless there is some money involved... Otherwise, I'm hiking with a six pack and my fishing pole.



:agree2:




treevet said:


> me too, ....no pay...no climb $puts all the fun IN it.



:agree2:





.


----------



## Marty B (May 13, 2009)

*+1 on rope bags*

I use them they work good. I know a climber who uses red bags for his load lowering lines and another color for his climbing lines. Makes good sense to know which lines have been dynamically loaded in rigging operations....


----------



## StihlRockin' (May 13, 2009)

Adkpk said:


> I often climb trees back in the woods. ...What you mean you guys don't go hiking on weekends with your gear.



What?!! You must be like 20 or something. I hadn't felt like doing that in over 15 years. I use to climb large cottonwoods on the U campus in Mpls back in the day for fun,... and maybe a few odd trees within a few years of that, but if I'm climbing, limbs are coming down and the Benjamins are going to be coming out. LOL!

*StihlRockin'*


----------



## canopyboy (May 13, 2009)

Adkpk said:


> I often climb trees back in the woods. What you mean you guys don't go hiking on weekends with your gear. :greenchainsaw:



There are a few of us that do, even those that aren't in their twenties. But I think we're in the minority.


----------



## tree md (May 13, 2009)

From Oct. first to Jan. 15th you can find me in a tree just about everyday whether I'm working or not. Of course on my off days I'll have a bow and arrow in my hands instead of a 200T...


----------



## Ghillie (May 14, 2009)

canopyboy said:


> There are a few of us that do, even those that aren't in their twenties. But I think we're in the minority.



I took this picture while relaxing up in the trees on a day off.


----------



## tree md (May 14, 2009)

Adkpk said:


> Well Sherrill completed my order. I got the back ordered straps to carry the rope bag as a backpack yesterday. I was very pleased to find the bag fits very well on my back with the straps.



Which bag did you get Adkpk? I need another rope bag like I need a hole in the head but I like the idea of being able to keep my saddle and gear in the same bag as my climbing rope. Plus Sherrill just sent me a post card reminding me that their rope bags are 20% off right now... Man, do they have my number or what???


----------



## Adkpk (May 14, 2009)

tree md said:


> Which bag did you get Adkpk? I need another rope bag like I need a hole in the head but I like the idea of being able to keep my saddle and gear in the same bag as my climbing rope. Plus Sherrill just sent me a post card reminding me that their rope bags are 20% off right now... Man, do they have my number or what???



http://www.sherrilltree.com/Professional-Gear/Tool-Bags/Rope-Bag

Include in the comment box that Adkpk sent you and ask what I get for setting up a sale if you do.  It's always been a dream for me to become a salesman. :hmm3grin2orange: NOT!


----------



## Adkpk (May 14, 2009)

Ghillie said:


> I took this picture while relaxing up in the trees on a day off.



Hey Gillie, I am looking to set one of them things up. What cable is that and what pulley, please?


----------



## canopyboy (May 14, 2009)

Ghillie said:


> I took this picture while relaxing up in the trees on a day off.



That's awesome. I've never set one up that steep, exactly how are you coming to a stop at the other end? We used the CMI Velocity Trolley and bungeed block at the end.


----------



## Groundman One (May 14, 2009)

Rope talk. _Gotta fill the bag with something._

So Vermeer can order me 150' of 3/4" Bull Rigger 12 with a WLL of about 1300lbs for $256.00 (tax not included). Ouch.

On the other hand, the equipment store my climber goes to has 150' of store-brand 5/8", comparable to Stable-Braid, with a WLL of about 1,600lbs, for $180. (Or any length at $1.20 a foot.)

Pretty clear choice, I guess. And with the $75 I save, I can buy more toys! maybe a nice pulley and another Big Dan.


----------



## tree md (May 14, 2009)

*Ziplines*

Just a quick note to say please be very careful when setting up a zipline. I had a close friend paralyzed on one. I know most here are pros but wanted to mention it.


----------



## Ghillie (May 14, 2009)

tree md said:


> Just a quick note to say please be very careful when setting up a zipline. I had a close friend paralyzed on one. I know most here are pros but wanted to mention it.



I am sorry to hear that, even the "pros" need to be reminded now and again. In central ohio, at another camp a few years ago. There were two trained instructors who went against camp policy and hooked both of themselves into one trolley. They both ended up falling and one perished in the fall.

The cable is 3/8" and I think the trolley is made by Starlight..... maybe those were the old ones.... I can't remember what they are now but I know the old ones were made by starlight.

The angle is around 10 degrees, looks can be decieving, some zippers (zippees?) don't make it to the platform and have to be retrieved by rope from the middle of the valley when they slide back.

I have more pictures from the same training session, I will post them in a seperate thread when I get a chance to. There are a lot of neat obsticles on this High Ropes Course.

Oh... and the stop is a motorcyle tire with the cable run through it. The tire is anchored away from the tree the cable goes to so that tere is no collision.


----------



## Groundman One (May 14, 2009)

tree md said:


> Just a quick note to say please be very careful when setting up a zipline. I had a close friend paralyzed on one. I know most here are pros but wanted to mention it.



Ouch. That's a sad situation. To be honest, though, I don't think we've ever used a zipline. 

_Was wondering if I was going to sacrifice a finger in the Porta-Wrap the other day, but that's a different _story.


----------



## tree md (May 14, 2009)

Ghillie said:


> I am sorry to hear that, even the "pros" need to be reminded now and again. In central ohio, at another camp a few years ago. There were two trained instructors who went against camp policy and hooked both of themselves into one trolley. They both ended up falling and one perished in the fall.
> 
> The cable is 3/8" and I think the trolley is made by Starlight..... maybe those were the old ones.... I can't remember what they are now but I know the old ones were made by starlight.
> 
> ...



Looks like a fun setup Ghillie. The person I mentioned was a lady that I know and worked for for a couple of years. She was no pro and was setting the zipline up in her back yard and hit the ground while testing it out for her kids. I wouldn't let her experience hold me back from trying one that was professionally installed though. Looks like a blast.


----------



## Adkpk (May 14, 2009)

Masiman sent me a pm asking about the rope bag and I have opted to post his reply out here in case any of you are thinking about the bag. The bag pictured is the large not the XL. In the pic under my belt (everything on it, the TTMS, biners, lanyard, saw lanyard, rope saver, several redirects and an 8) is my 150' line. My helmet goes ontop or the belt and in the helmet a very small daypack which has the "tree climbers companion", my glasses, an extra prusik cord, a splitail, gloves, a lighter for melting the ends of rope. It overfills the helmet a little bit. Then a lite weight canvas tarp for keeping the rope and things out of the dirt. My ditty bag and some sling-it line for resetting the line in the tree. My sugio. And to top it off my 30' lanyard. And there is still 5"s or so more room. I could probably put my 120' line and the hitchclimber setup in there too. But I keep that in another day pack with another rope saver and some miscellaneous pulleys and small stuff. 
Now if you carry more than that to a job and want the XL bag consider the weight of what I just listed. I'm 5'8 and 180 and the weight of the bag makes me more like 5'6 I think. Ya, it's heavy. I would guess 75-80 lbs. 
As I stated before the bag is well constructed of heavy duty canvas and has a strong zipper and some other little do-dads to keep you happy. 
Now if Sean Larkin reads this review just sent me a complete big shot package and I'll keep it up. :biggrinbounce2::biggrinbounce2::biggrinbounce2:


----------



## treemandan (May 14, 2009)

Bags suck. I use all types of buckets which can be used for other things like covering a well head, lamp post, small shrubs. Real economical and diverse. They allow the rope to air out and dry, can carry lots of other stuff and can be tossed on the loader bucket to transport. They don't rip and its easy to see what is in them.

I use 55 gal ( plastic) cut in half as well as a regualr trash can which is good for rakings. When I get to a job they come out and I can sort through them for what I need, come the end everything gets tossed back in, tossed on the truck and is kept safe from contamination and safe from saw chains and oil. The best thing is that if anybody shows up asking questions I can hide under them too.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (May 14, 2009)

treemandan said:


> Bags suck. I use all types of buckets which can be used for other things like covering a well head, lamp post, small shrubs. Real economical and diverse. They allow the rope to air out and dry, can carry lots of other stuff and can be tossed on the loader bucket to transport. They don't rip and its easy to see what is in them.



Well, I actually use bags, but your method sounds attractive. I have used bags for years, but maybe I will have to look at other options (which may actually be a little less costly and do the job just as well or better).



treemandan said:


> The best thing is that if anybody shows up asking questions I can hide under them too.



Now that is an added attraction


----------



## Ghillie (May 14, 2009)

Adkpk said:


> Masiman sent me a pm asking about the rope bag and I have opted to post his reply out here in case any of you are thinking about the bag. The bag pictured is the large not the XL. In the pic under my belt (everything on it, the TTMS, biners, lanyard, saw lanyard, rope saver, several redirects and an 8) is my 150' line. My helmet goes ontop or the belt and in the helmet a very small daypack which has the "tree climbers companion", my glasses, an extra prusik cord, a splitail, gloves, a lighter for melting the ends of rope. It overfills the helmet a little bit. Then a lite weight canvas tarp for keeping the rope and things out of the dirt. My ditty bag and some sling-it line for resetting the line in the tree. My sugio. And to top it off my 30' lanyard. And there is still 5"s or so more room. I could probably put my 120' line and the hitchclimber setup in there too. But I keep that in another day pack with another rope saver and some miscellaneous pulleys and small stuff.
> Now if you carry more than that to a job and want the XL bag consider the weight of what I just listed. I'm 5'8 and 180 and the weight of the bag makes me more like 5'6 I think. Ya, it's heavy. I would guess 75-80 lbs.
> As I stated before the bag is well constructed of heavy duty canvas and has a strong zipper and some other little do-dads to keep you happy.
> Now if Sean Larkin reads this review just sent me a complete big shot package and I'll keep it up. :biggrinbounce2::biggrinbounce2::biggrinbounce2:



Thanks for the info, I was torn between the XL and the Large, I think the large will do.

I just noticed on the web link that you can run the rope out of a slot on the lid, what do you think of that on yours?


----------



## Adkpk (May 14, 2009)

Ghillie said:


> I just noticed on the web link that you can run the rope out of a slot on the lid, what do you think of that on yours?



I really think the world of it.:biggrinbounce2:

Order them bags up if your in the market at 20% it's the best thing for your money. If you don't like it, it folds up to fit in a the small box it came in and Sherrill will send you a free t-shirt for trying it out. :greenchainsaw:

They're gonna send me a whole box along with my bigshot for raving about it. 

But really, it's well made and I think it fits more than they said.


----------



## Ghillie (May 14, 2009)

Adkpk said:


> I really think the world of it.:biggrinbounce2:
> 
> Order them bags up if your in the market at 20% it's the best thing for your money. If you don't like it, it folds up to fit in a the small box it came in and Sherrill will send you a free t-shirt for trying it out. :greenchainsaw:
> 
> ...



LOL... I wonder if I can sell some ad space under my subliminal message!

I have been using a couple of medium surplus alice packs and they are too small for my gear and rope but too big for just a rope.

I like to leave the rope in the bag under the tree to leave the unused out of the dirt and dropped limbs.


----------



## Adkpk (May 14, 2009)

Ghillie said:


> LOL... I wonder if I can sell some ad space under my subliminal message!
> 
> I have been using a couple of medium surplus alice packs and they are too small for my gear and rope but too big for just a rope.
> 
> I like to leave the rope in the bag under the tree to leave the unused out of the dirt and dropped limbs.



The hole is dandy. You'll be able to get you eye splices through too.


----------



## treevet (May 14, 2009)

If the bag get soaked then you are right where you started, coil the rope and hang it on the wall until the bag (and the line in it) dries out. Crates, buckets and the sort are the ticket imo. They get a drench and just leave em under cover and they dry out. I would opt to drill some holes in the bucket. They used to sell Arborplex in a bucket.

Am I the only one that has an issue with the sides of the bag caving in while trying to flake the line in? Can become a 2 man job.


----------



## tree md (May 14, 2009)

treevet said:


> If the bag get soaked then you are right where you started, coil the rope and hang it on the wall until the bag (and the line in it) dries out. Crates, buckets and the sort are the ticket imo. They get a drench and just leave em under cover and they dry out. I would opt to drill some holes in the bucket. They used to sell Arborplex in a bucket.
> 
> Am I the only one that has an issue with the sides of the bag caving in while trying to flake the line in? Can become a 2 man job.



You can cop a squat on a log or something, drape the loop handles over your knees and easily flake the rope into the bag by yourself.

My ropes don't get wet in the bags, they are water resistant. They will get wet while working in the rain and then you definitely need to hang them up and let them dry before you stow them in the bags or they will mildew.


----------



## treevet (May 14, 2009)

tree md said:


> You can cop a squat on a log or something, drape the loop handles over your knees and easily flake the rope into the bag by yourself.
> 
> My ropes don't get wet in the bags, they are water resistant. They will get wet while working in the rain and then you definitely need to hang them up and let them dry before you stow them in the bags or they will mildew.



gottit....

forgot, that's another plus for the pale/crate....you can cop a squat on them too along with Dan's idears.


----------



## Adkpk (May 14, 2009)

treevet said:


> Am I the only one that has an issue with the sides of the bag caving in while trying to flake the line in? Can become a 2 man job.



Isn't that what differentiates a "rope" bag from a bag. Mine has supports woven into it to keep it erect. 

Btw, I also keep stored rope in buckets with lids. 

The bag travels easier.


----------



## Adkpk (May 14, 2009)

treevet said:


> gottit....
> 
> forgot, that's another plus for the pale/crate....you can cop a squat on them too along with Dan's idears.



Wait a minute, I have sat on my "bag". And it's more comfortable to sleep with too.


----------



## treevet (May 14, 2009)

Adkpk said:


> Isn't that what differentiates a "rope" bag from a bag. Mine has supports woven into it to keep it erect.
> 
> Btw, I also keep stored rope in buckets with lids.
> 
> The bag travels easier.



bag has a permanent erection....over 4 hours....better call a doctor lol


----------



## Ghillie (May 14, 2009)

treevet said:


> If the bag get soaked then you are right where you started, coil the rope and hang it on the wall until the bag (and the line in it) dries out. Crates, buckets and the sort are the ticket imo. They get a drench and just leave em under cover and they dry out. I would opt to drill some holes in the bucket. They used to sell Arborplex in a bucket.
> 
> Am I the only one that has an issue with the sides of the bag caving in while trying to flake the line in? Can become a 2 man job.



I usually hold the bag at the top with my left hand, run the rope through my hand under the meaty part of my thumb (between the bag and my thumb) and pull the rope through with my left hand into the bag (my right hand stays inside the bag during this).

In this way I can do a tactile inspection of the rope inch by inch.


----------



## tree md (May 14, 2009)

treevet said:


> bag has a permanent erection....over 4 hours....better call a doctor lol


----------



## Adkpk (May 14, 2009)

treevet said:


> bag has a permanent erection....over 4 hours....better call a doctor lol



Don't worry it has a gf.


----------



## Adkpk (May 14, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> I've got a couple of rope bags but mostly I carry my climbing gear in large Rubbermaid tubs with tops. I use rubber wheel chocks on top to keep the tops down when in the back of a pickup truck. /QUOTE]


----------



## iliketrees (May 26, 2009)

*Rope Boss bags*

I just got two L standard bags and a XL deluxe. While they are indeed awesome and the best bags i have had yet, Sherrill missed what seems to be pretty obvious to me; a tab or loop _inside_ the bag to tie the working end of the rope to. its obnoxious to have to run the end of my rope past my saddle and other contents out the top of the zippered top to tie it off. Its not as big a deal on the drawstring version, but still, they should have caught that. Otherwise, so far i love them, great design, well built.


----------



## euroford (May 26, 2009)

interrupting here, as a climber of a different sort; rope bags are a godsend, major clusterfrig reduction.

i get mine here: 

http://www.fishproducts.com/catalog/productlinefs.html


----------



## Michael Savage (May 27, 2009)

Rope bags and throwline cubes FTW !

-Mike


----------



## TreeClimber57 (May 27, 2009)

Michael Savage said:


> Rope bags and throwline cubes FTW !
> 
> -Mike



Yep !


----------



## Czech_Made (Jan 24, 2018)

I was getting tired of untangling my rope every time. Well what do you know, I found a solution here. No, I did not buy a rope bag, I am cheap ass, but I tried using Home Depot bucket and it worked like a charm. Thank you, guys


----------



## Phileroo (Jan 24, 2018)

My favorite thing to use for rigging lines are these flexible cloths baskets. They are stiff enough that they stand on their own but flexible enough that it can take a falling chunk of wood without breaking (usually). They have holes in them but that just helps let snow out instead of keeping it in there to melt later in the shop. For like ten bucks you cant go wrong. https://www.fleetfarm.com/detail/-clothes-hamper-with-handles/0000000202619?bc=10968|10996|11006 I hope the link works, i haven't done much posting on here.


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 5, 2018)

I have mine stored in rope bags different colors helps id rigging from climbing. Those milk crates would work well too I use those for my fuel can and bar oil carrier. Sometimes I leave my climb line in the bag hanging on my side as I wraptor up so I can send the climb line down where I want it. As far as tangles no problem there.


----------

